# Prelude to a Nightmare



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

Hello, I welcome anyone and everyone to hear my new album on bandcamp entitled Prelude to a Nightmare. It is the dark and haunting prelude to the soon to be made symphonic album Nightmare. I hope you enjoy and if not please do explain.

http://harlequinsrose.bandcamp.com/album/prelude-to-a-nightmare


----------



## Rameau (Jul 21, 2014)

I love it, not exactly what I usually listen to but I love the chord progressions in the piano.


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

Thank you very much Rameau!


----------



## zvioliny (Jul 3, 2014)

Very interesting.... I like it a lot.


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

zvioliny - thank you, I appreciate that... =)


----------

